# KCMO Craigslist - Hawthorne



## Rivnut (Oct 28, 2013)

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bik/4128322956.html


----------



## TammyN (Oct 28, 2013)

That's gorgeous! I wish it were in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Ron Whitney (Nov 4, 2013)

It looks great. And it is worth good money, too. Especially, if compared to this http://claz.org/classifieds?q=Antique+Bicycle


----------

